# Split Pea Soup/Canning



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How many Split Peas do I put in a pint jar? Along w/celery, onion, carrot and ham.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You don't put them in raw. The soup needs to be hot packed, so you cook the soup first.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree. Split pea soup is one that has a very specific set of instructions for it to be safe. This is because of its density.

You'll find the recipe in the Ball Blue Book pg. 65. If you don't have the book, and you really should, let me know and I'll post the recipe for you. Pints of it require longer processing times too 1 hour 15 mins. Quarts 1 hour 30 mins.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

Split Pea is my favorite soup ! I always make a large batch, then freeze it in Corelle bowls ... not the smallest size bowl but the size I usually have breakfast cereal in.
When the soup is cool I ladel it into the bowls, set the bowls on cookie sheets or cake pan covers & set them (level !) in my chest freezer overnight. Next day I run a little warm water on the underside of the bowls & the chunk of frozen soup will slip out with some thumb pressure on the inside edge of the frozen chunk of soup. I then bag the frozen soup chunks in 2 gal ziplocks.
Then it's easy to set the frozen chunk back in a Corelle bowl & microwave it for 4-5 minutes.
Have been doing it this way for many years with all kinds of soup !

Charlie


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I followed BBB instructions.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

So, I am assuming you followed the BBB after reading the thread here. Is that right ? 
I see you simmer the split peas for an hour, then puree them, then add the other ingredients and simmer for another 30 minutes. Then process. Boy, that takes a long time to can this one.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea, and I thought it was messy, too.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

10 lbs of dry peas to run the canner full of pints if I remember correctly. This works for me because DH won't eat them.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Fill your jar a little over half full of the solids and fill the rest of the jar with the soupy part.


----------

